# Zoom fisheye price?



## Macadameane (Oct 6, 2010)

I think this lens is brilliant, any rumors on it's pricepoint? Guesses?


----------



## Grendel (Oct 6, 2010)

"The Canon EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM lens is expected to be available in January of 2011 for an approximate retail price of $1,400."


----------



## Macadameane (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks, I'm not sure why I couldn't find that.


----------



## scalesusa (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd have a hard time giving up my 15mm FE with f/2.8 for a F/4 at 3X the price. Its pretty sharp wide open, and a FE comes in handy in low light. I used mine for fireworks last July, the wide aperture wasn't necessary, but the wide FOV helped, since I was quite close. Even so, it will be a interesting and popular lens.


----------

